# Police/Fire Scanner Mounting



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Why would you need a police/fire scanner in your car if you are not the police/fire?


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i think thats illegal


----------



## CTFF (Jul 24, 2012)

1) It is not illegal. Legal in all fifty states.

2) I am a firefighter


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

CTFF said:


> 1) It is not illegal. Legal in all fifty states.
> 
> 2) I am a firefighter


Plus..it's a free country...last I checked.
I am a amateur radio operator...I've been trying to figure out how to mount a mobile rig and antenna as well, it's kind of a low priority so I haven't totally figured it out yet.


----------



## CTFF (Jul 24, 2012)

gman19 said:


> Plus..it's a free country...last I checked.
> I am a amateur radio operator...I've been trying to figure out how to mount a mobile rig and antenna as well, it's kind of a low priority so I haven't totally figured it out yet.


I don't know what kind of antenna, and where to put it without making it look gaudy. Trunk lip mount maybe? Either that or a window mount cellular look a like.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

From the antenna standpoint, I've considered a mag-mount...at least it is easily removable to keep underneath and around the area waxed and clean.
On my old '87 T-Bird, I had a lip mount that worked well. 

Gaudy...now I haven't shopped for any new dual band antennas lately. Mine are rather big. My tri-band will not clear the garage door. My dual band is flat black, and short 
enough that it will clear it. So far I've found it easier to rectify getting the antenna mounted, than the issue with where to put the head unit and mic.

If all you are after is a scanner antenna, you should be able to find options that would not be so large...I used to transmit up to 50W through my 2m unit, and the
larger antenna would handle that with a direct range of about 20 miles.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

I have a scanner app on my iPhone, perfectly legal. I suggest mounting the scanner on the passenger side of the consol up under the dash. Speaker could probably be nearby.

I can see wanting hide it in order to deter theft.


----------



## CTFF (Jul 24, 2012)

Not trying to hide it to deter theft, I just don't feel a big black box that is the scanner would look good with the interior.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

What's wrong with just using a mobile scanner? Mine works just fine and I can put it where ever I want.


----------



## idrive1 (Oct 14, 2011)

Have you tried going to RadioReference.com? That is a web site for the scanner hobby and a good place to ask about your antenna and scanner questions. It is free to join.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

CTFF said:


> 1) It is not illegal. Legal in all fifty states.
> 
> 2) I am a firefighter


1) U.S. Scanner Laws

2) my dad is a firefighter


----------



## CTFF (Jul 24, 2012)

jdubb11 said:


> 1) U.S. Scanner Laws
> 
> 2) my dad is a firefighter


News to me that it is illegal anywhere, as far as I have been told the Communications Act of 1934 permits citizens to receive any radio transmission. Glad I don't live in one of those states whose rights are limited in that aspect, Looks like I am safe here in Connecticut.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

jdubb11 said:


> 1) U.S. Scanner Laws
> 
> 2) my dad is a firefighter


Although this did go to show that some states have laws to restrict the use, none of these apply to OP. most only show it as illegal if used for a crime. And those that restrict more than that have exceptions that would apply to him as a firefighter or amateur radio operator. So for him, it is 50 state legal.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## CTFF (Jul 24, 2012)

Though as a valid counter argument to the scanner laws website, I believe the legislation in the Communications Act of 1934 allows citizens to receive all unencrypted radio transmissions. Thus could this be an argument for those accused of violating such state laws?


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

no worries ctff. i dont care either way about the scanner or if its illegal or not. i was just throwing it out there that i thought it may be illegal. i was right in thinking so based on my prior knowledge of hearing about it here in mn. if you scroll down to the states and click mn it pretty much says that you cant have one unless you have permission.


----------



## CTFF (Jul 24, 2012)

Ya, I hadn't heard of that before, glad to know for future travels.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Cleaned up irrelevant info from this thread.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

loganste123 said:


> What is everybody's opinions on placement for a police scanner? I was thinking in the center console if I could find one that fit, or under the dash to the drivers left leg. Has anybody looked at this yet or even interested in the same thing?
> 
> 
> Here's the scanner I was looking at:
> Uniden: BCT15X 2500-Channel BearTracker Mobile/Base TrunkTracker III Scanner with GPS Support - TheFireStore


Moved from other thread.


----------



## loganste123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I changed my mind on the scanner in my previous thread. Now I'm really looking at uniden 996... Whatever the rest is. Basically it's the digital version of the bct15x. My problem is how to unencrypt the police transitions 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## N8zdad (Mar 23, 2014)

Good read/great link. I always knew scanners in NY were illegal (after all, it's the people's republic of NY) 

I use "scanner radio" whenever there's something of interest going on locally or even nationally. I've yet to run in to a County Deputy here who would enforce the law unless (as in normal states) it is to further a crime. 

I don't believe I would want a scanner hard-mounted in my car though. I really don't need an antenna that says "pull me over" or a scanner sitting in plain view in the event I am pulled over.

Embrace technology and download the free app. on your phone!


----------

